# Making a tree stand ladder??



## OutdoorFreak97

Hey pt, just curious if anyone has a set of plans they could send me for a ladder, like dimensions and tubing size, I can make my own plans but it would be easier to have someone send me some dimensions

I'd be making it out of metal, I have access to a welder and other tools

Or should I just buy a ladder? 
They seem expensive and kinda flimsy looking (the ones I saw on amazon) 
Recommend a ladder if you have one you really like!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## glenway

I made a treated, wooden one a few years ago by doubling 20-foot 2 x 4s for the ladder and steps fastened with gang nails and screws. The deck was constructed of 2 x 12s and secured with carriage bolts. The monstrosity was then strapped to a large oak tree. From there I added a wooden seat, safety rail, roof and rubber sidewalls. All in all, very stable and roomy. Material costs were over $100. Way too heavy to steal, also.

Then I bought a powder coated, 16-foot steel ladder stand for $60 locally. Of course, it's Chinese but if someone were to build one, I suspect the material would cost more than $60. Simple to assemble and install. I also added one of those strap-on safety/shooting rails for a total investment of less than $100. I made it harder to steal by screwing all the sections together and cable-locking it to the tree. No problem with the integrity of the build. I have no experience with more expensive units.

If you go with a steel stand, make sure to check on shipping charges, if you don't buy one locally.


----------



## fr3db3ar

Most all I could get out building some of my own stuff is the satisfaction of making it myself. It's hard to beat the prices when they buy steel by the tens of thousands of feet and manufacture it in mass by machine.

1/2 square tubing should get you where you want to be. You might try buying scrap to save on cost.


----------



## 220swift

+1 on the 1/2" square tubing fred......here's a couple links...

http://www.freedeerstandplans.com/index.html

http://www.angelfire.com/sc/huntingstands/lad.html

good luck!


----------



## Rick Howard

I was thinking the same thing on price. It will probably cost you more for materials than going out and buying a ladder. *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]*'s Sproting Goods has a 20' ladder for $60 I believe. It might be a climbing stick I can not remember for sure.


----------



## gentlemanJ

I know u wanted specs for a ladder....had a problem w folks getn my gear in the woods,downfall of public lands, so i spent very lil money on foot pegs that screw into the trees i put my seat in. No lugging in and out big n heavy stuff,and jst unscrew on the way down so seat iz safe from mr. lightfingers. Lil pouch carries it all. Clanking got on my nervz, so i sprayedm w rubber-n-a-can. I only take out the bottom 5 n leave the others.


----------



## fr3db3ar

Screw in steps are no longer permitted here in Michigan























It seems stupid but be sure to check your laws.


----------



## Rick Howard

No screwing here in NY either.....


----------



## Rich Cronk

No screwing here either, not in trees on public land I mean. I have built several hanging stands or my own design. Used an old wooden ladder a lot. Last stand I built was a ladder stand of electrical conduit that I got for free. Ladder portion was double conduit with short pieces welded between the lengths of conduit uprights as bracing. I thing the heavy duty square steel tubing would be my choice if I ever make one again.


----------



## Antlerz22

Same here, no screw ins on public or corps of engineer lands either--also no tree stands with the blades that cut into the tree. They have to be with straps or have teeth like edges that dont cut into the bark etc...


----------



## 220swift

itzDirty said:


> No screwing here in NY either.....


so you go to another state to start a family......LOL, goes with the Big Gulp thing......


----------



## Rich Cronk

220swift said:


> so you go to another state to start a family......LOL, goes with the Big Gulp thing......


------------------------
No, No Swift, it's OK except on Public land!


----------



## 220swift

what kind of land??????


----------



## Antlerz22

220swift said:


> what kind of land??????


 Like Ron White says "pub-lick"


----------



## Rich Cronk

220swift said:


> what kind of land??????


---------------------------
Pub lik, but then as long as you ain't in a tree I think you will be OK anyhoo.


----------



## Rick Howard

LOL Yeah the screwing is in relation to public land here too.


----------

